# Mê mẩn với những đôi giày trong suốt HOT TREND “đi như không đi” đang gây bão thế giới



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/9/18)

*Túi trong suốt mà Hot một thì giày trong suốt lại Hot mười. Không chỉ dễ dàng kết hợp trang phục, giày trong suốt còn được ưa chuộng nhờ khả năng kéo dài chân đem đến một phong cách quyến rũ và cá tính cho người đi.*

Phần thiết kế trong suốt của đôi giày trong suốt được làm từ chất liệu nhựa dẻo có độ bền cao với gam màu pastel thời thượng không chỉ có tác dụng kéo dài chân người đi mà còn giúp bạn khoe chân một cách “lộ liễu” và đầy cá tính. Có lẽ vì độ khoe chân quá “lộ liễu” của phong cách này mà đa số các cô gái khi mới đi lần đầu đều có cảm giác không thoải mái, không tự nhiên vì chưa quen tuy nhiên sau khi đã quen mắt rồi thì lại cảm thấy vô cùng thích thú và tự tin.

Từ boots cổ ngắn, cổ dài, giày oxford, giày gót vuông, sandal khóa, giày bệt, dép đế cao,… đều có thể kết hợp thiết kế trong suốt vào từ 30% – 80% cho bạn vô cùng nổi bật khi bước song hành cùng chúng trên phố.

Một số các mẫu giày trong suốt được lòng các cô gái trên khắp thế giới như:

*1. Giày cao gót quai trong suốt*
Là một trong 2 item được yêu thích nhất theo trend trong suốt, những đôi giày cao gót quai trong suốt tạo cho người đi sự nhấn nhá và thoải mái.




_Giày cao gót quai trong suốt_




_Giày cao gót quai trong suốt_

_

_
_Giày cao gót quai trong suốt phối dây giữa_​
*2. Giày cao gót đế trong suốt*
Vẫn bám trend nhưng không khác nhiều so với các kiểu giày thường ngày và quan trọng là đi được cả mùa nóng, lạnh, mưa gió hay khô ráo mà không gây hại gì cho sức khỏe người đi, giày cao gót đế trong suốt là lựa chọn nhiều nhất của các cô gái hiện nay.




_Giày cao gót đế trong suốt_




_Giày cao gót đế trong suốt_
​*3. Giày đế vuông trong suốt*




_Giày đế vuông trong suốt_
​*4. Giày trong suốt converse*

_

_
_Giày trong suốt converse_​
*5. Giày cao gót nhựa trong*
Giày cao gót nhựa trong từng được các sao nữ nổi tiếng lăng xê rất mạnh nhưng vì tỉ lệ nhựa trong chiếm quá nhiều có thể lên tới 80% – 100%, có thể chụp ảnh với nó thì rất đẹp nhưng đi lâu sẽ khiến đôi chân bạn bị cực khổ vì bí, nóng và đổ mồ hôi gây mùi khó chịu đấy.




_Giày cao gót nhựa trong_

_

_
_Giày cao gót nhựa trong_​ 
*Giày trong suốt mua ở đâu ?*
Do trendy giày trong suốt vẫn chưa hết HOT nên số lượng người bán giày trong suốt ngày càng tăng cùng với đó là hàng loạt các mẫu được tung ra thị trường. Nếu bạn chưa biết giày trong suốt mua ở đâu thì Tiki, Lazada, Sendo, Shopee,… đều là những sàn thương mại điện tử lớn có bán mặt hàng này. Đồng thời các shop thời trang được nhiều bạn trẻ mến mộ như Juno hay các shop giày trên Facebook cũng không bỏ qua trendy ấy.

*Cẩn thận khi đi giày trong suốt*
Không phải cái đẹp nào cũng hoàn hảo mà không phải trả giá. Ví như đi giày cao gót đẹp thật nhưng đi nhiều thì bị đau chân chả hạn. Giày trong suốt cũng vậy, bạn phải lựa thời tiết, bối cảnh thích hợp hoặc lựa chọn những kiểu vẫn bám trend nhưng cũng không quá xa lạ với đời thường để tránh những trường hợp không mong muốn có thể xảy ra với đôi chân của bạn như:

*1. Nóng, bí, khiến chân có mùi hôi trong cả mùa nóng và mùa lạnh*
Thời tiết quá nóng hay quá lạnh đều khiến cho tấm nhựa trên đôi giày trong suốt của bạn lấm tấm những hạt nước và mờ mịt như bạn phà hơi vào một chiếc gương vậy. Độ ẩm trong giày cùng sự bí hơi không thoát khí khiến chân bạn cảm giác nóng, rát và bốc mùi khó chịu.

_

_
_Nóng, bí, khiến chân có mùi hôi trong cả mùa nóng và mùa lạnh_​
*2. Tiềm ẩn những vi khuẩn độc hại phát triển phù hợp môi trường gây các bệnh về da*
Chưa kể môi trường trong đôi giày trong suốt rất thích hợp cho vi khuẩn và nấm mốc sinh sôi. Chưa kể tới yếu tố là có không ít người bị dị ứng với nhựa hoặc “chân nóng” dễ gây ra hiện tượng viêm da tiếp xúc, da bị tấy đỏ khi quá nóng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

